
Military cut off the Internet in Sudan as they kill and rape protestors - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/13/sudan-internet-shutdown-military-army/
======
Communitivity
IP over HAM radio is one possibility.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPRNet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPRNet)

This is a kind of thing that decentralized network protocols are good at. I
could see a matured Telehash used here, or something like it.

[http://telehash.org/](http://telehash.org/)

~~~
heavenlyblue
So you believe military won’t come for you the moment you start transmitting?

For all it is, wi-fi meshes seem to be more plausible as at least you’ve got a
plausible deniability of why you kept the AP running.

------
SNACKeR99
Which makes me wonder - in the absence of the internet (e.g., disaster), what
are good methods for organizing and disseminating information over a large
area both electronic and non-electronic?

~~~
nexuist
Mesh networks have already been used in protests to coordinate rebel
operations. Apps like FireChat[1] allow non-technical users to set up their
own meshnets that others can join within a certain radius. Theoretically, user
devices can then act as repeaters/routers and extend the range of the entire
network until it covers very large areas.

In places like Cuba where the Internet is really slow, users resort to
"sneakernets" which consist of thousands of flash drives spreading through
roads and towns with other users downloading and uploading media (like music,
news or movies) as they pass along. While the ping is atrocious, it gets the
job done ;)

As for non electronic methods: posters work well, as do pamphlets. In WWWII
the Allies would use bombers to drop leaflets to spread propaganda as well as
alert residents that their town was about to be bombed, so they had time to
collect their belongings and get out. Of course these methods require an
absurd amount of manpower compared to e.g. making a Facebook post or launching
a WordPress site, which really makes you appreciate the power of modern
communications platforms.

I would argue that in the absence of the internet, the best method for
organizing and disseminating information over a large area would simply be to
restore the internet if possible, or just restart it otherwise. Since ARPANET
was built with nuclear war concerns in mind, all of the protocols we got out
of that already account for decentralization and sudden node
introduction/disconnection.

[1] [https://qz.com/922010/meshkit-the-tech-behind-firechat-
can-s...](https://qz.com/922010/meshkit-the-tech-behind-firechat-can-send-
messages-and-music-without-the-internet/)

[2] [https://boingboing.net/2018/05/03/inside-cubas-massive-
weekl...](https://boingboing.net/2018/05/03/inside-cubas-massive-weekly.html)

